

A Different Kind of Love Story - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2010/06/a-different-kind-of-love-story/

======
GFischer
He makes the same point that PG made on his essay on "Cities and Ambition" (
<http://www.paulgraham.com/cities.html> )

Cringley: "The common link that bound all 28 of my New York meal companions
was they wanted money."

"None of the San Francisco donors were looking for money. They wanted to talk
about ideas."

Paul Graham: "New York is pretty impressed by a billion dollars even if you
merely inherited it.

"What matters in Silicon Valley is how much effect you have on the world."

------
bdickason
I really enjoy the reading here. Have never given in to the 'listen don't
read' experience but for some reason I was compelled to click Play today.
Kudos to having a very entertaining voice (both written and spoken)!

------
Jun8
Sigh! The only comment I can make on this rainy Friday with imminent layoffs
is that I definitely would like to be in his shoes. Rather than the cool
lunches he describes, I will take my luncheon in a miserable cafeteria,
talking about inane project matters with my colleagues.

BTW, so the interesting lady with the turban on his blog header is not his
wife, she doesn't look like her?

